# Laws on felt sole wading boots?



## TroutSlayer569 (Apr 27, 2012)

Im about to make a purchase on some wading boots and I was wondering what Georgia's laws are on felt soled waing boots. I know that rubbered soled are better and why, but I cant find any below $70 in an 11. If you know any boots you would reccommend, I would love to know. Thanks!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Apr 27, 2012)

TroutSlayer569 said:


> Im about to make a purchase on some wading boots and I was wondering what Georgia's laws are on felt soled waing boots. I know that rubbered soled are better and why, but I cant find any below $70 in an 11. If you know any boots you would reccommend, I would love to know. Thanks!



Georgia has no laws banning felt but some other states do, I've tried a couple of types of rubber soles and I'm sorry they suck from a bust your butt and get wet standpoint. I understand all the concerns of spreading didymo (rock snot) but it can be spread many other ways. I've only been wading in didymo waters once and soaked my felt soles in bleach afterwards (don't know if its effective but bleach works for everything doesn't it LOL)


----------



## fishndoc (Apr 28, 2012)

I completely agree with  Hard Hunter - you need felt for slick Georgia rocks, especially if you fish below Buford Dam.

I don't think rubber soles can prevent parasites from being carried in your laces, foam liner, etc.
Bottom line is, if you take a fishing trip outside the area of your home waters, it's a good idea to do the bleach soak.


----------



## deadend (Apr 28, 2012)

Corks work even better.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 30, 2012)

My suggestion, if you think you might be fishing in other states soon is to get Korkers boots with Interchangeable soles and fish felt here and switch them out to studded rubber if you have to.  They also have something called "Svelte" which is supposed to be their best synthetic material.  I haven't tried it.

Korkers are good boots anyways, but their sole system makes them my easy choice for wading boots.  And you can get Redsides for $100.  I've had mine for about 15 months now and they are still in great shape.

Headed out now... tight lines.


----------



## deadend (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.hoffmanboots.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=CLOSEOUT HIKER CALK


----------



## newdirt (May 2, 2012)

deadend said:


> Corks work even better.




they make cork bottom wadders?


----------



## LipRipper45 (May 20, 2012)

I had the same issue where I heard from a guy at bass pro that they were banning felt so I went ahead and got rubber and i've bout drowned 3 times up under the dam slipping on some of those big rocks..went and got some of the stick on felt soles and dont slip no more!!


----------

